# 1977 Seiko Solar Analogue Quartz



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

My first post, though I have been a regular guest visitor in the last few years, mainly with researching Seiko RAF 7A28s. Going through my father's effects recently I found a watch that I vaguely remember from my childhood in the 80's. It was always just tucked away in a draw, and I have always assumed it was just a cheap watch of no real interest.

It turns out it is rather more interesting, at least to me. A Seiko solar analogue quartz, movement 4826. From what I have found on the net it was produced for the Japanese market (my dad lived in Singapore for 17 years and travelled the far east widely), Seiko's first solar analogue prodcued 1977, with 2 second sweep on low battery and rapid advance to next 10 sec mark for setting the time.

It is currently without a battery, but works in sunlight.

That is what I do know. Now for what I don't and hope others can help. Firstly, where can I get the correct battery? Otherwise, anything anyone can tell me regarding the watch would be much appreciated.


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

A couple of photos, and some more information.

Seiko 4826-9009, so may not be Japanese market only (the reference I found for this was for 4826-9001), plus the day wheel seems to be in English and Spanish. Serial number 735598, which if I am using the calculator correctly makes a March 1977 production date. It works in the sunlight, but has no battery so this is my first task, to locate a correct battery. After that I would like to lightly restore the case and possibly replace the glass. As you can see the watch has had some heavy use, but I do not want to totally remove the patina. I've tried cousins website for the glass and gaskets but it does not seem to have anything for this movement?



















I also need to work on my photography skills! I have a light tent somewhere in the office that I shall have a play with.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Glad you got the pictures up, i quite like that, i was expecting the solar panels to be in the centre.


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

minkle said:


> Glad you got the pictures up, i quite like that, i was expecting the solar panels to be in the centre.


Thanks for the reply. Do you know how to use the cousins parts search? I found a technical manual for this calibre that lists the battery as part no 4018 859 "Silver Oxide Battery with special treatment", but don't seem to be able to have it recognised by their site.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I was just looking through Cousins for some bits. I had a little search but cant find anything. Paul (seiko7Afan) will hopefully be along, he can find anything.. 

Can you take the back off the watch so we can have a look?


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

minkle said:


> Can you take the back off the watch so we can have a look?


Yup.


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm getting somewhere with the parts list, but stil struggling with the battery. Cousins does not recognise the movement, but julesborel is the US does. So by mining the julesborel site for parts numbers and entering them into cousins I have managed to find:

Seiko Glass 310W44GN00

Seiko Gasket DJ3090B04 (crystal)

Seiko Gasket DJ0060B01 (crown)

Seiko Gasket 8617 9990 (bezel)

But I still cannot find the battery (4018859), battery connection insulator (4219859), battery connection plus terminal (4242681), or the case back gasket (FE328BAA3).

I have read of later solar rechargable batteries (capacitors?) being upgraded to new lithium-ion type, has anyone experience of this?


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

it might be worth your while to drop an email to toshi at kkh services who are official seiko repairers.they may be able to help.

http://www.kkhservices.co.uk/

hth


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

In 1977 would this type of watch actually have a rechargeable battery, or would it have a standard battery in parallel with the solar cell?

In the same way calculators of the period had.

I don't know, I'm just asking the question in case you're looking for something that never existed.

Today, we are all very used to all sorts of things charging up, but in the mid 70's it was a miracle if you could find a battery that didn't leak 10 minutes after it went flat.


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

diddy said:


> it might be worth your while to drop an email to toshi at kkh services who are official seiko repairers.they may be able to help.
> 
> http://www.kkhservices.co.uk/
> 
> hth


Thanks for the tip.



The Canon Man said:


> In 1977 would this type of watch actually have a rechargeable battery, or would it have a standard battery in parallel with the solar cell?


Thanks, that's a very good question. When I look up the movement on a battery list on watchuseek it shows part number 4018859 as a "secondary battery unit", not as a rechargeable battery. However, on diggin a little further I have found a procedure in the technical manual for "Check Charging of Battery", which lists the times needed for different type of light to provide enough charge for 24 hours of operation. It also states that you have to non-metallic tweezers on handling the battery - which I think is normal for a capacitor. So on reflection I think it is a rechargeable.


----------



## doc24 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello,

This is my first post on this forum I joined today in order to reply to this topic.

I'm French and I'm living in Paris. I do know this watch *I wear everyday by now*. It was bought by my father on late 1977, I think it is the first solar analogic Seiko watch.

Beside it's ordinary shape (the original steel strap seems to be a generic one, and not specific to the bezel), it was a very expensive watch, about twice the price of another analogic Seiko-Quartz I bought at the same merchant the same day.

Even now, it is a rather accurate watch (maybe +/- 5 seconds a month), and a very reliable one : mine has been running for 33 years without being serviced.

Otherwise, I can say the battery is a pain to find. Even Seiko-France would be unable to find the correct one. I can say it's not a standard battery, but a rechargeable one which needs a daily exposure to sunlight, so that the watch cannot be kept in its box.

There is a small tie (or contact) welded on the battery, with a little hole to screw it on the circuit. To change the battery, it is necessary to unweld this specific contact and weld it again on the new one.

Fortunately this special battery can last up to 7 years, but I saw some batteries lived only 3 or 4 years.

The good new is that with an ordinary battery, the watch will be running without problem.

I'll post pics of this watch as soon as possible. Hope it is helpful.


----------



## nyshodog (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello. Just saw this posting for this watch. I'm looking for a Seiko make in my birthday month/year (March 77). Just wondering if you would be interested in selling your piece. Please contact me at [email protected] if you are. Thanks!

Jonathan



fatboyflyer said:


> A couple of photos, and some more information.
> 
> Seiko 4826-9009, so may not be Japanese market only (the reference I found for this was for 4826-9001), plus the day wheel seems to be in English and Spanish. Serial number 735598, which if I am using the calculator correctly makes a March 1977 production date. It works in the sunlight, but has no battery so this is my first task, to locate a correct battery. After that I would like to lightly restore the case and possibly replace the glass. As you can see the watch has had some heavy use, but I do not want to totally remove the patina. I've tried cousins website for the glass and gaskets but it does not seem to have anything for this movement?
> 
> ...


----------

